# Driving Test : UK vs. Oz



## jDv (May 13, 2012)

Over the past couple of months I have had approx 30 hours of driving lessons and was due to book my driving test for July.

I now have an opportunity to move to Australia which may happen in July if it does happen.

I wondered, would I be required to have a new conversion test once I get to Australia or will i be able to drive with my uk license if i pass in the Uk?

I'm toying with the idea of not taking the test here in the UK and having a few more lessons in Australia once I get there and then take the test there or would I be better off to do it in the Uk? Also taking cost into consideration ...

Any advice would be appreciated ...


----------



## johnboy1234 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi jDv,

I think the best advice would be to take your test in the UK prior to coming here! Depending on the visa etc you would be coming out on and your length of stay usually dictates what you can and cant do in regards to licensing etc!

Hopefully this link should give you at least a bit of info on the matter

http://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/Home/Licences/NewToVictoria/OverseasDriversLicences.htm

This is relevant to Victoria, other states may well be different, so be best checking the relevant state you intent to travel in!

J


----------

